# Binde



## Debs Moore (Feb 15, 2013)

Urgent, special home required a cute black and white cat! Binde is being rehomed from Hampshire and her story is very sad. She shows all the classic signs of traumatic events happening in life - she is about 6 years old. She trusts very few and those she does have to work really hard with her. Her behaviour is unpredictable out of fear. Her ideal forever home is with someone who will understand and care for her and in time she will come round, someone experienced with troubled cats. Binde is a potentially cute little cat with a past and deserves a chance, otherwise her future is uncertain unfortunately! Please call me if you can offer her a chance in life 077601 28595. She is a black and white with a beautiful black beauty spot.

I am contacted by charities in the UK when they have great difficulty rehoming particular cats and so far I have been successful in all my placements. I firmly believe Binde, in time, will make a lovely pet. Please help before it is too late. She can be rehomed anywhere throughout the country - we so desperately want to find her the right home, and we will travel to do that. 

Deb Bell


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she is lovely.

If you need a temp home to work with her I am happy to help but do have other cats of my own, she can still be given her own space though.


----------



## Debs Moore (Feb 15, 2013)

The problem is she would have to be a sole cat as she really does not like other animals. I thought about trying to get free help from an animal behaviourist local to where she is to try and help her to be more attractive behaviour wise to people. I am absolutely fear drives her. She is, at present, in Eastleigh in Hampshire. If anyone reading this could help please call me asap 077601 28595. Thanks Deb


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She is a beautiful girl, how sad. Hope you find somewhere for her.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for beautiful Binde


----------



## Debs Moore (Feb 15, 2013)

Binde still needs a new home and it is now becoming critical. Please call me on 07760128595. The forever home would have to be with someone who has expertise dealing with traumatised cats and in a sole cat house. Please help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2014)

Debs Moore said:


> Binde still needs a new home and it is now becoming critical. Please call me on 07760128595. The forever home would have to be with someone who has expertise dealing with traumatised cats and in a sole cat house. Please help.


 Have you tried pets 4 homes website?


----------

